# Reminder about sigs and avatars.



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Just a little reminder to everyone that the combined total of the size of both avatars and sigs should be no more than 80k. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Rules



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Avatars and signatures are available for members to personalise their posts by adding their own custom images or text. Do not abuse this right, or it will be removed.
> 
> Your posted images, avatars and signatures are constantly reviewed by the moderating staff. Images that the GBAtemp Staff find are too big or that are deemed inappropriate including obscene, pornographic, vulgar and any other distasteful or sexually explicit material will be censored, edited or removed with OR without notice; and may result in the member being warned, suspended or banned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2010)

How can we check the total size, is it just saving the picture then using properties or is there a smarter way?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

In Firefox you just rightclick on the image and select 'View Image Info'.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

Using Opera you can right click on the pic and select Image Properties to view the size, not sure about other browsers but they're probably similar.

edit : Beat to the punch!


----------



## tj_cool (May 23, 2010)

In Chrome you can't check file sizes, so you'll have to right click -> save as

Pretty sure you can check file sizes in IE


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> In Chrome you can't check file sizes, so you'll have to right click -> save as
> 
> Pretty sure you can check file sizes in IE



I'm a chrome user so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I ever need to check I will just switch and make sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I think there's an extension for Chrome that allows for viewing file properties in the browser, I'm not sure what it was called though... Otherwise, I don't think it's THAT hard to code so someone her could maybe make an extension


----------



## redsmas (Jun 10, 2010)

An easy way to reduce the total file size is by saving in a slightly lower quality file type


----------



## playallday (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol I think this was a way to get people not to do what i did.

THANKS FOR NOTHING! 

If you don't know what I'm talking about, I put 3 flash games in my sig and they were all over 1.6 MB  and they had to remove it, so don't have that happen to you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2010)

maxlwin536 said:
			
		

> Lol I think this was a way to get people not to do what i did.
> 
> THANKS FOR NOTHING!
> 
> If you don't know what I'm talking about, I put 3 flash games in my sig and they were all over 1.6 MB  and they had to remove it, so don't have that happen to you.



Should have read the rules from the start, it's not like they haven't always been there.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> In Chrome you can't check file sizes, so you'll have to right click -> save as



There is an easier way to do that with Opera if the name of the picture isn't too big;





EDIT: \/ Darn!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2011)

That's visual size, not filesize.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 14, 2011)

The function to view file size has been added to chrome too


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 14, 2011)

What's the point of this thread? Can't the forum software handle avatar and signature restrictions by itself?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 14, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> What's the point of this thread? Can't the forum software handle avatar and signature restrictions by itself?


Nope


----------



## Lights (Jun 25, 2011)

Does this forum allow .SWF file extensions? I'm trying to put up an .SWF signature. If anyone knows how to please help


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 25, 2011)

```
[flash=width,height]linktoswffilegoeshere[/flash]
```

Make sure it does NOT autoplay or make any annoying sounds.


----------



## DJPlace (May 25, 2012)

just wish the peeps of gbatemp would not find my old avatar offeneded... ugh... it was only one person too... ah well...


----------



## ichichfly (May 25, 2012)

The The Rules link is outdated the new link is http://gbatemp.net/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2015)

I made sure mine was within the restrictions. I've even slimmed down the text so it's not so "tall". I might make a slimmer sig picture though. A bit more minimal.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

Jayro said:


> I made sure mine was within the restrictions. I've even slimmed down the text so it's not so "tall". I might make a slimmer sig picture though. A bit more minimal.


Wow nice necrobump ahaha


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2015)

It's a stickied thread, I didn't think anyone would care. ^^;


----------



## zoogie (Nov 26, 2015)

It's cute how people get around the 500x150 sig image restriction by having a wall of text that takes up almost half the page.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

Not so bad  Are you using a lowres computer or...?


----------



## zoogie (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Not so bad  Are you using a lowres computer or...?
> 
> View attachment 30416


Yes, 720p 

Yours isn't really that bad, but I've seem some sigs here, usually denoting every system known to mankind that they own, that literally take up half the page.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Yes, 720p
> 
> Yours isn't really that bad, but I've seem some sigs here, usually denoting every system known to mankind that they own, that literally take up half the page.


Oh ok, I see what you mean lol. A poiler should fix that lol.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Yes, 720p
> 
> Yours isn't really that bad, but I've seem some sigs here, usually denoting every system known to mankind that they own, that literally take up half the page.


*raises hand* Mine used to be like that... Then I learned not to do that, and that people don't care what you own. :|


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 11, 2016)

Why doesn't it let me upload my 58,96KB PNG file as an avatar? It's within 80KB and I don't even have a signature!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Why doesn't it let me upload my 58,96KB PNG file as an avatar? It's within 80KB and I don't even have a signature!


It might need to be jpg. Or you might have a PNG-24 or something I doesn't like.


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 12, 2016)

Bortz said:


> It might need to be jpg. Or you might have a PNG-24 or something I doesn't like.


It says it needs to be max. 50KB, contradicting the rules!


----------

